# Tamarack - Wyndham > Festiva?



## HtownRose (Jul 31, 2011)

My cousin just got back from Wisconsin Dells (Wyndham Tamarack) & at an in-room owner update ($50 AmEx card + some fudge) they told her her maintenance fees were going up like 70% unless she bought more points from them (which she recognized as a lie) & also that Wyndham had sold the Tamarack & retained only a few units so she would not be able to return without owning there.  It did say Festiva on the entrance sign, so that part was a bit more believable.

Any Wyndham Tamarack owners heard about a sale?

Thanks!


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 31, 2011)

wyndham probably sold unsold inventory to Festiva.  if she owns there , she can still get back in, maybe not as many extra weeks available. Were the saleman's lips moving??


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Wyndham has several resorts that they once managed but have moved on to other managers.  In many of these cases Wyndham wasn't`the original developer but they did sell points there for a time.  Obviously when Wyndham is the manager it is easier for Wyndham members to get units because W controls the unsold inventory.  In cases when they move on, there is only inventory in the amount that points were sold at that resort.  In some cases that may be limited.  If your cousin really wants to stay at that particular resort, (and she probably should avoid Festiva) she should look for Wyndham points deeded at that resort.  She may want to avoid that too because Festiva usually comes into a resort and starts raising MF and issuing special assessments.  Maybe she should just see what she can get (there will always be some availability) -buying more points won't help her.


----------



## HtownRose (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks y'all!

No, her Wyndham points are deeded at other resorts - not Tamarack.


----------



## brucecz (Aug 6, 2011)

Google up  Festiva and the Missouri Attorneys General office  or do a search on Tug.  

Bruce


----------

